# Recommend a code-related tool site



## huangyaohuang (Jun 30, 2022)

Recommend a code-related tool site
www.aec-ai.com


----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2022)

I am reluctant to open a website that I have no knowledge of.  If anyone does visit the site, please post info on what you found.


----------



## huangyaohuang (Jun 30, 2022)

Thanks for your quick response Moderator! this is a website that we developed for building code consulting. it is still in early stage, just consists of some small tools or functions helping readers to determine building classifications, if a generator is required, if a fire alarm system is required, etc.


----------



## Inspector Gift (Jun 30, 2022)




----------



## ICE (Jun 30, 2022)

huangyaohuang said:


> Thanks for your quick response Moderator! this is a website that we developed for building code consulting. it is still in early stage, just consists of some small tools or functions helping readers to determine building classifications, if a generator is required, if a fire alarm system is required, etc.


Welcome to the forum.  Innovation is unlimited and I applaud the effort.


----------



## bill1952 (Jun 30, 2022)

It will be interesting to see if you get to jurisdictional amendments and interpretations.


----------



## huangyaohuang (Jun 30, 2022)

bill1952 said:


> It will be interesting to see if you get to jurisdictional amendments and interpretations.





bill1952 said:


> It will be interesting to see if you get to jurisdictional amendments and interpretations.


Appreciate your comments! we just started working on this project last week. we will include these contents in the future.


----------

